# Nomes de países e nomes próprios + artigos definidos



## galiza

Olá

Lamento ser tao chata mas tenho muita dúvida com a nossa língua. Há nomes de países que normalmente vao acompanhados do artigo determinado:

A Argentina, O Brasil, A Galiza, os Estados Unidos...
face a outros que nao vao com o artigo: Portugal

Mas é possível nao empregar o artigo? Por exemplo:

"Em/No Brasil há uma crise da habitaçao"

Será que dizer "No Brasil" é mais coloquial e dizer "Em Brasil" mais culto?

Obrigadíssima


----------



## Vanda

Galiza

Brasil leva o artigo, portanto será sempre no Brasil.


----------



## moura

OLá Galiza

Outra dica em relação ao uso do artigo antes de nomes de países. Em Portugal é muito recorrente utilizar "a Espanha" e "a França". Está incorrecto - deve dizer-se "em Espanha" e não "na Espanha", e "em França" e não "na França". 
Trata-se de um erro a que estou sempre muito atenta nos debates e noticíarios e diria que 60% ou mais das vezes pelo menos dizem erradamente (os políticos então, é uma desgraça...).


----------



## Outsider

Em que se baseia para dizer que é incorrecto "na Espanha" e "na França", Moura?  

Galiza, quase todos os nomes de países são regularmente precedidos de artigo, em português. "Portugal" é uma das poucas excepções.


----------



## moura

Outsider said:
			
		

> Em que se baseia para dizer que é incorrecto "na Espanha" e "na França", Moura?
> 
> Pois é, Outsider, ao longo de todos estes anos estive convencida que era incorrecto dizer "na França" ou "na Espanha", exactamente por considerar que ambos os países não deverem ser precedidos por artigo definido - "o" ou "a ". Desta vez, não foi o  "Expresso" ou o "Público" que erraram mas sim a "moura"
> Antes de lhe responder, lá fui eu documentar-me ao Ciberdúvidas, e aprendi uma coisa nova:
> 
> Galiza (desculpe o erro da minha mensagem anterior):
> 
> Pode dizer-se, de acordo com esta e esta página
> Na Espanha, Em Espanha, A Espanha e Espanha;
> Na França, Em França, A França e França
> 
> Parafraseeando uma amiga nossa, "vivendo e aprendendo"
> até breve
> moura


----------



## galiza

Muito obrigada pelas suas respostas car@s Vanda, moura e outsider.

Um beijo


----------



## Cezanne

Olá a todos. Esta pergunta queria dirigir aos amigos portugueses. É o seguinte: aqui no Brasil comumente se usa artigos definidos singulares (o, a) acompanhando substantivos próprios, principalmente quando se faz referência a alguém com quem temos certa familiaridade, o que, nos dias atuais está sendo mais estendido a pessoas com quem não se tem essa mesma familiaridade. É comum, por exemplo, usar artigo diante de nomes de personalidades famosas, tipo, _o Caetano Veloso, um CD do Milton Nascimento, uma pintura do Portinari_ (creio que exceções são os estados do nordeste brasileiro, onde raro se usa o artigo nestes casos). Repare nas frases:

_A Carmen deixou a advocacia._

_Este é o disco do Lopes._

Isso normalmente não é aceito em espanhol, por exemplo:

_Carmen ha dejado la abogacía.;_
_Carmen dejó la abogacía._

_Este es el disco de Lopez._

Gostaria de saber se em português lusitano é admitido o uso do artigo junto a substantivos próprios. Obrigado de antemão.


----------



## MOC

Eu uso 99% das vezes. Em Portugal é perfeitamente normal. 

"O João comeu queijo." 

"A Maria foi à praia."

"O João e a Maria comeram queijo e foram à praia."


----------



## Outsider

O outro tópico é mais acerca de nomes de países, Vanda, por isso espero que não feche este. 

Cezanne, eu diria que aquilo que descreve é praticamente universal hoje em dia em Portugal. (Em algumas zonas rurais, já notei que não se usava o artigo, mas hoje só as pessoas de mais idade ainda falam assim.) Na verdade, a omissão do artigo definido antes de nomes próprios a nós soa-nos geralmente... brasileira.


----------



## Alandria

No Brasil isso é dialetal, no meu dialeto há a omissão do artigo.

Apesar de existir em Minas, parte do Rio e Espírito Santo, as pessoas do sul e de SP associam esse fato mais ao nordeste.

Emitir o artigo é um regionalismo no Brasil.


----------



## kurumin

Em meu dialeto, usar artigo com nomes de pessoas é censurado
por SULISMO 

No Norte da Itália eles também usam o artigo (_Vado a casa del Marco_,
_Scriverò alla Anna_), mas na língua padrão isso não é tolerado. [É tolerado só com nomes femininos, no registro informal, típico da Toscana...todo toscanismo é tolerado...porque a Toscana é o berço da língua italiana].

Quanto ao português, acho que deveria se evitar seu uso na escrita formal e semiformal.

Não gostaria de ler em uma revista: _A Britney Spears lançará seu novo disco, vai dedicá-lo ao Michael Jackson_.


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> No Brasil isso é dialetal, no meu dialeto há a omissão do artigo.
> 
> Apesar de existir em Minas, parte do Rio e Espírito Santo, as pessoas do sul e de SP associam esse fato mais ao nordeste.
> 
> Emitir o artigo é um regionalismo no Brasil.


 
Em Niterói eles falam: _casa de Marcos, amiga de fulana_...
mas é só atravessar a ponte Rio-Niterói e ouvir: _casa do Marcos, amiga da fulana_


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Emitir o artigo é um regionalismo no Brasil.


Eu aprendi na escola que não se usa artigos com antropônimos. 

Parece que o estado de MG é dividido quanto ao (não)uso do artigo:
_AUSÊNCIA/PRESENÇA DE ARTIGO DE FINIDO DIANTE DE ANTROPÔNIMOS: UM CASO DE VARIAÇÃO DIATÓPICA EM MINAS GERAIS_
http://www.gel.org.br/4publica-estudos-2004/4publica-estudos2004-pdfs-comunics/a_ausencia_artigo_definido%20.pdf​


----------



## MOC

kurumin said:


> Quanto ao português, acho que deveria se evitar seu uso na escrita formal e semiformal.
> 
> Não gostaria de ler em uma revista: _A Britney Spears lançará seu novo disco, vai dedicá-lo ao Michael Jackson_.




Esse último caso concordo. Parece demasiado um livro para crianças. Mas em linguagem coloquial os artigos aparecem quase sempre.

Na revista normalmente apareceria "Britney Spears lançará o seu novo disco sob a editora BlaBla. Será dedicado *a* Michael Jackson." 

Outras vezes o que acontece é aparecer "*A* cantora/artista Britney Spears lançará o seu novo disco sob a editora BlaBla. Este disco será dedicado *ao* cantor/artista americano (é americano? Provavelmente mas nem sei. ) Michael Jackson".

Geralmente aparece algo deste género. Eu também não gostaria muito de ver dessa forma kurumin.



EDIT: Já agora, peço um esclarecimento. O que é esse "censurado" que tanto fala? "A expressão/A utilização de x é censurada na região y". Censurada de que forma?


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Em meu dialeto, usar artigo com nomes de pessoas é censurado
> por SULISMO



Engraçado que eles associam esse fenômeno só ao nordeste, mal sabem muitos deles que é comum em alguns estados do sudeste.

O curioso é que os cearences (- o sul do estado), piauienses e maranhenses costumam usar o artigo, mesmo sendo nordestinos. Estranho, não?


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Quanto ao português, acho que deveria se evitar seu uso na escrita formal e semiformal.
> 
> Não gostaria de ler em uma revista: _A Britney Spears lançará seu novo disco, vai dedicá-lo ao Michael Jackson_.


Você é tão prescritivo...


----------



## MOC

Sem poder adivinhar o que vai na cabeça do kurumin, eu acho que ele se refere à vertente oral do português nesses casos. Mas posso estar errado.


----------



## kurumin

Acontece que o uso do artigo afeta não só os antropônimos,
mas também outras palavras como fulano/fulana/mamãe/papai 

_casa de Maria, vizinho de fulano, amiga de mamãe, filhinho de papai_
_casa da Maria, vizinho do fulano, amiga da mamãe, filhinho do papai_


----------



## kurumin

MOC said:


> Sem poder adivinhar o que vai na cabeça do kurumin, eu acho que ele se refere à vertente oral do português nesses casos. Mas posso estar errado.


 
em São Paulo, eles usam o artigo com tudo

a Madonna,
a Britney Spears,
o Lula,
a Kelly Key,
a Ivete Sangalo,
o Paulo Coelho

não importa se conhecem a pessoa ou não.
é um ''artiguismo'' generalizado 

Mas para mim soa estranho.


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal também, mas só na fala informal. Numa revista ou num jornal, é sempre "Madonna", "Britney Spears"...


----------



## MOC

Exacto. Foi o que escrevi no meu primeiro comentário em relação a esse assunto.


----------



## Vanda

[
Parece que o estado de MG é *dividido quanto ao (não)uso do artigo:*
_AUSÊNCIA/PRESENÇA DE ARTIGO DE FINIDO DIANTE DE ANTROPÔNIMOS: UM CASO DE VARIAÇÃO DIATÓPICA EM MINAS GERAIS_
http://www.gel.org.br/4publica-estu...pdfs-comunics/a_ausencia_artigo_definido .pdf​[/quote]

Você está certo Kurumin, em algumas cidades (nem ouso dizer regiões, porque numa cidade sim e na cidade vizinha não) não usam o artigo antes de certos nomes próprios. Tipo: fui à casa de Selma .... Isto é de João...


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal também, mas só na fala informal. Numa revista ou num jornal, é sempre "Madonna", "Britney Spears"...


 
no Brasil, só na fala informal regional 

SP e SUL usa artigo
RJ (sul do estado - usa, de Niterói pra cima - não usa)
ES (não usa)
BA (não usa)
MG (oscila muito, veja-se aqui: http://www.gel.org.br/4publica-estu...pdfs-comunics/a_ausencia_artigo_definido .pdf)


----------



## Cezanne

Um fato interessante é o uso de artigo definido masculino para se referir a bandas musicais. Ex.: o Metallica, o R.E.M., o(s) Engenheiros do Hawaii, o Legião Urbana. Poderão dizer aqui que o uso do artigo definido masculino diz respeito a "grupo musical". No entanto, no Brasil quase não se diz, por exemplo, o grupo Pink Floyd ou o grupo Capital Inicial.


----------



## MOC

Cezanne said:


> Um fato interessante é o uso de artigo definido masculino para se referir a bandas musicais. Ex.: o Metallica, o R.E.M., o(s) Engenheiros do Hawaii, o Legião Urbana. Poderão dizer aqui que o uso do artigo definido masculino diz respeito a "grupo musical". No entanto, no Brasil quase não se diz, por exemplo, o grupo Pink Floyd, ou grupo Capital Inicial.



Em Portugal seria, "os Metallica", "os R.E.M.", "as Doce ", etc.


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Eu aprendi na escola que não se usa artigos com antropônimos.
> 
> Parece que o estado de MG é dividido quanto ao (não)uso do artigo:
> _AUSÊNCIA/PRESENÇA DE ARTIGO DE FINIDO DIANTE DE ANTROPÔNIMOS: UM CASO DE VARIAÇÃO DIATÓPICA EM MINAS GERAIS_
> http://www.gel.org.br/4publica-estudos-2004/4publica-estudos2004-pdfs-comunics/a_ausencia_artigo_definido%20.pdf​



Eu aprendi na escola que só não se pode usar artigo com nomes próprios de pessoas "não-próximas". A professora sempre me explicou que a omissão do artigo na fala informal era característica regional do Espírito Santo e da Bahia. 
Mas viajando por esse brasilzão acabei descobrindo que essa característica pode ser encontrada em parte de Minas e no Rio. 

A impressão que eu tenho é que a omissão é de caráter regional sim, tem variação até no nordeste e quando eu estive em Belém do Pará (Norte), eles usavam o artigo. Desculpe discordar, mas não acho que o uso desses artigos seja "sulismo".


----------



## Near

tenho una duvida, para + cidade leva artigo?

-eu vou para "*o*" Rio de Janeiro 
-eu vou para *a* Brasilia?
-eu vou para *o* Milan?


nao?

-eu vou para "*o*" Rio de Janeiro (esseçaco?)
-eu vou para Brasilia
-eu vou para Milan

qual é?


----------



## jazyk

A maioria das cidades não leva artigo, portanto se diria _Vou a Brasília, Vou a Milão. _Mas: _Vou ao Rio de Janeiro. _Outras que me ocorrem no momento que têm artigo são o Cairo e o Porto.
Eu vejo uma diferença entre _ir a _e _ir para, _mas já citei isso por aqui e faltaram me dizer que eu era doido.

Jazyk


----------



## Macunaíma

Existe, sim, uma _sutil_ diferença ente _ir a_ e _ir para_, acontece que ela parece tender ao desaparecimento aqui no Brasil, e, na fala, _ir para_ é de longe a forma mais usada, indistintamente de se a pessoa foi para ficar ou para voltar logo.

Outro exemplo de cidade em que se usa o artigo é Recife, em Pernambuco. No sudeste e sul nós geralmente não usamos o artigo antes de Recife, mas Gilberto Freyre chegou a escrever um opúsculo entitulado "O Recife, sim! Recife, não!". 



Alandria said:


> Mas viajando por esse brasilzão acabei descobrindo que essa característica pode ser encontrada em parte de *Minas* e no Rio.


 
No Baixo Jequitinhonha (nordeste de Minas Gerais) e em algumas regiões do norte do estado omite-se o artigo mesmo para se referir a pessoas próximas e familiares. Em Minas essas falas são consideradas "nordestinizadas" e são atribuídas à proximidade daquela parte do estado com a Bahia. Mas é verdade o que a Alandria disse: nem todo o Nordeste omite o artigo.


----------



## Cezanne

Jazyk, acredito que há muitos nomes de cidades e certos lugares que possuem uma raiz antiga na qual o uso do artigo é imprescindível. Assim, por exemplo, "Cairo" tem seu nome precedido de artigo não por acaso. E, para citar mais uma vez o espanhol, o nome da cidade neste idioma é "_El Cairo_". Penso que o espanhol é talvez um dos poucos idiomas (pelo menos de influência latino-germânica) conhecido por usar artigos em nomes próprios de lugares. Assim temos: _El Paso_, _El Salvador_, _La Coruña_ (que, principalmente em português lusitano, prefere-se dizer "Corunha"), _El Cairo_, _La Rioja_, _La Habana_ (Havana) etc. Aqui também é interessante ressaltar (e aqui Vanda poderá se aborrecer comigo, mas inclusive tratei disso noutro _thread_ ) que para nomes de países é importante verificar quando se utiliza o artigo e quando o mesmo é omitido, o que varia também de país para país de língua portuguesa:

_Para a Argentina; da Argentina; à Argentina
Para o Brasil; do Brasil; ao Brasil

_porém;

_Para França; de França_;_ a França_ (em Portugal, não?)
_Para a França; da França; à França_ (no Brasil)

_Para Holanda; de Holanda; a Holanda_ (em Portugal)
_Para a Holanda; da Holanda; à Holanda_ (no Brasil)

Em francês, diante do nome do país, também se usa o artigo (_Allez la France_). Ao que parece, o que complica um pouco o trabalho são mesmo as várias raízes envolvidas (do idioma do país "originário" e dos idiomas dos outros países, cujas estruturas são distintas em inúmeros aspectos).


----------



## MOC

Cezanne said:


> Jazyk, acredito que há muitos nomes de cidades e certos lugares que possuem uma raiz antiga na qual o uso do artigo é imprescindível. Assim, por exemplo, "Cairo" tem seu nome precedido de artigo não por acaso. E, para citar mais uma vez o espanhol, o nome da cidade neste idioma é "_El Cairo_". Penso que o espanhol é talvez um dos poucos idiomas (pelo menos de influência latino-germânica) conhecido por usar artigos em nomes próprios de lugares. Assim temos: _El Paso_, _El Salvador_, _La Coruña_ (que, principalmente em português lusitano, prefere-se dizer "Corunha"), _El Cairo_, _La Rioja_, _La Habana_ (Havana) etc. Aqui também é interessante ressaltar (e aqui Vanda poderá se aborrecer comigo, mas inclusive tratei disso noutro _thread_ ) que para nomes de países é importante verificar quando se utiliza o artigo e quando o mesmo é omitido, o que varia também de país para país de língua portuguesa:
> 
> _Para a Argentina; da Argentina; à Argentina
> Para o Brasil; do Brasil; ao Brasil
> 
> _porém;
> 
> _Para França; de França_;_ a França_ (em Portugal, não?)
> _Para a França; da França; à França_ (no Brasil)
> 
> _Para Holanda; de Holanda; a Holanda_ (em Portugal)
> _Para a Holanda; da Holanda; à Holanda_ (no Brasil)
> 
> Em francês, diante do nome do país, também se usa o artigo (_Allez la France_). Ao que parece, o que complica um pouco o trabalho são mesmo as várias raízes envolvidas (do idioma do país "originário" e dos idiomas dos outros países, cujas estruturas são distintas em inúmeros aspectos).




Só para esclarecer, em Portugal também dizemos Para a Holanda; da Holanda; à Holanda.

No caso de França há quem diga das duas formas. Pessoalmente uso a primeira.


----------



## jonquiliser

Cezanne said:


> Isso normalmente não é aceito em espanhol, por exemplo:
> 
> _Carmen ha dejado la abogacía.;_
> _Carmen dejó la abogacía._
> 
> _Este es el disco de Lopez._



Debe de ser um pouco off-topic, mas de onde sacas que não seja aceito em espanhol?! Muitissima gente diz justamente "la Bea", "la Carmen", "el Andrés" etc..!


----------



## Outsider

Mas em espanhol usar o artigo junto com os nomes de pessoas é depreciativo, não é?


----------



## jonquiliser

Pode o ser, mas não sempre se diz num sentido depreciativo. Em todo caso pode ser algo individual, alguma gente usa isso máis que outra. Mas não tem que ser depreciativo. 

Saudinhos


----------



## Cezanne

Sim, Jonquiliser. Como toda regra, de fato, a título de exceção, já vi algumas construções como:

_
"La Mercedes me tiene nerviosa."

_
Entretanto sempre quando ouvi algo do tipo me reiteravam que isso é utilizado quando se tem um pouco de familiaridade com determinado indivíduo ou, como o disse Outsider, em tom despectivo.


----------



## Cezanne

Bem, já que divergimos um pouco do tema inicial (e isso, penso, foi minha culpa, desde que pus a questão do espanhol na roda), antes que Vanda transfira este _thread_ para outro fórum, penso que devo aditar que tenho uma grande conhecida em Espanha que me diz que o uso de artigos diante de nomes próprios (la Carmen, la Milena, el José, el Pablo) naquele país é tido como absolutamente vulgar, cujo uso é feito por pessoas com cultura que deixa muito a desejar. Como exceção há o ato de dizê-los de propósito para ofender alguém que desagrada ao falante (assim, por exemplo, tendo em conta uma certa baixa na popularidade do presidente espanhol, muitos referem ao Sr. Presidente de Espanha José Luiz Rodriguez Zapatero por "el Zapatero"), em que o artigo é dito conscientemente e não evidencia carência de cultura senão unicamente detém o objetivo de molestar alguém.


----------



## jonquiliser

Olá Cezanne! Hmm... quanto ao castelám, acho que é regional, mas dende logo que se emprega na Galiza o uso de pronome mais nome propio (la Carla, el Estéban...) (Segundo me dizem, também é comúm na Catalunha). Mais que despectivo, denota familiaridade - em português não é así? Poder-se-ía (ou podería-se?) dizer duma pessoa desconhecida "o João", por ejemplo?

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Outsider said:


> Mas em espanhol usar o artigo junto com os nomes de pessoas é depreciativo, não é?


 
Olá estimado!

Para mim é depreciativo sim, acho que esse uso não é nada agradável junto a um nome própio de pessoa (em espanhol):

Allá viene el Ricardo (esse menino não deve ser muito querido pela pessoa que lhe chamou assim)
La Marisol viene para acá (pelo que vejo essa pessoa não quer que a Marisol chegue)

Out, muito pior é ligar alguém artigo+nome+adjetivo demostrativo:

La María esa.
La Estefanía aquella... (Ohhh isto é ruim, viu?)

Igual acontece com nomes comuns:

La casa aquella.
La flor esa.
El tonto aquel.

Enfatiza mais o desprezo.

Estefanía.


----------



## Denis555

A título de ajuda. É errando que se aprende.


jonquiliser said:


> Olá Cezanne! Hmm... quanto ao castelám(*castelhano*), acho que é regional, mas dende(*donde*) logo que se emprega na Galiza o uso de pronome mais nome propio(*próprio*) (la Carla, el Estéban...) (Segundo me dizem, também é comúm(*comum*) na Catalunha). Mais que despectivo(*depreciativo*), denota familiaridade - em português não é así(*assim*)? Poder-se-ía(*Poder-se-ia*) (ou podería-se?) dizer duma pessoa desconhecida "o João", por ejemplo(*por exemplo*)?
> 
> Cumprimentos!


----------



## Nanon

Outsider said:


> Mas em espanhol usar o artigo junto com os nomes de pessoas é depreciativo, não é?



Out, concordo com a Estefanía, em geral é depreciativo sim, mas tem usos regionais (como disse a Jonquiliser) que não têm esse sentido. No Chile, o uso do artigo com nomes de pessoas é informal, mas não tem sentido pejorativo.
"La Marisol viene para acá" "¿Hablaste con la Marisol?" são frases normais e freqüentes. O uso do nome sem artigo é considerado como a norma culta.

Claro, frases tipo "la Marisol esa me tiene nerviosa" são bem pejorativas, pelo uso do demonstrativo...

La Vanda va a tener que dividir el hilo...


----------



## Outsider

Nanon said:


> Out, concordo com a Estefanía, em geral é depreciativo sim, mas tem usos regionais (como disse a Jonquiliser) que não têm esse sentido. No Chile, o uso do artigo com nomes de pessoas é informal, mas não tem sentido pejorativo.


E em partes de Espanha também, ao que parece.



jonquiliser said:


> quanto ao castelám, castelhano acho que é regional, mas dende logo que se emprega na Galiza o uso de pronome mais nome próprio (la Carla, el Estéban...) (Segundo me dizem, também é comum na Catalunha). Mais que despectivo, denota familiaridade - em português não é assim? Poder-se-ia (ou podería-se?) dizer duma pessoa desconhecida "o João", por exemplo?


Sim a ambas as perguntas. Curioso que seja igual na Galiza!

Tomei a liberdade de adaptar a grafia da sua mensagem. Espero que não se importe. Agumas notas:


"Castelão/am" usa-se em galego, mas em português é arcaico. Nós dizemos "castelhano" (um castelhanismo, por sinal!)

"Dende" é galego de novo. Em português, acho que se traduz normalmente como "desde". No entanto, não consegui entender o sentido da locução "dende logo"...

"Poderia-se" diz-se na Galiza, e às vezes pode-se ouvir em Portugal, mas em português considera-se que o correcto é "poder-se-ia".


----------



## Cezanne

"Dende logo", Outsider, eu imagino que seja o equivalente a "naturalmente". Interpretação minha, não sei.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Nanon said:


> Out, concordo com a Estefanía, em geral é depreciativo sim, mas tem usos regionais (como disse a Jonquiliser) que não têm esse sentido. No Chile, o uso do artigo com nomes de pessoas é informal, mas não tem sentido pejorativo.
> "La Marisol viene para acá" "¿Hablaste con la Marisol?" são frases normais e freqüentes. O uso do nome sem artigo é considerado como a norma culta.
> 
> Claro, frases tipo "la Marisol esa me tiene nerviosa" são bem pejorativas, pelo uso do demonstrativo...
> 
> La Vanda va a tener que dividir el hilo...


 
É, é sim. Por aqui soa feio, isso de _La Vanda_ também, mas é brincadeira Vanda.

Não acho que haja que dividir o thread, ainda estamos falando do artigo, é necesário esclarecer que em Espanhol não é bonito o que já falei antes. Quem me diga La Estefanía esa, já saiba que nem me fala mais.


----------



## Vanda

*La* Vanda pensou no assunto, viu que continuavam nos artigos e resolveu deixar. Já disse em outro lugar aqui e me repito,  o uso ou não do artigo antes de nomes próprios nem tem a ver com regiões, tampouco com cidades. Numa cidadezinha a apenas 23 km daqui as pessoas usam os nomes sem artigos: "na casa de Vanda" e algumas pessoas aqui na capital também usam essa forma, enquanto a maioria dirá: "na casa da Vanda".


----------



## jonquiliser

Outsider said:


> E em partes de Espanha também, ao que parece.
> 
> Sim a ambas as perguntas. Curioso que seja igual na Galiza!
> 
> Tomei a liberdade de adaptar a grafia da sua mensagem. Espero que não se importe. Agumas notas:
> 
> 
> "Castelão/am" usa-se em galego, mas em português é arcaico. Nós dizemos "castelhano" (um castelhanismo, por sinal!)
> 
> "Dende" é galego de novo. Em português, acho que se traduz normalmente como "desde". No entanto, não consegui entender o sentido da locução "dende logo"...
> 
> "Poderia-se" diz-se na Galiza, e às vezes pode-se ouvir em Portugal, mas em português considera-se que o correcto é "poder-se-ia".



Estimado Out, claro que não me importa, ao contrário! Assim vou aprendendo o dialecto português do idioma galego  (não me matem agora, ok? ). É muito interessante, obrigada pelas anotações!


----------



## cheshire

Why does "São Paulo" not require a definite article unlike "Rio"?

*de* São Paulo
*do* Rio​


----------



## HRODBERTH

Vivendo e aprendendo. Certa vez um amigo meu, de Niterói, disse que o Rio de Janeiro fazia o 'corte' do artigo que vinha do sul. Nunca tinha reparado nisso e acho até que, de certa forma, faz sentido? Não estou certo, mas acho que há uma regra que diz que quando o nome do local se refere a um acidente geográfico deve se usar o artigo: Vou aO Recife, vim dO Rio de Janeiro, sul dA Bahia... Mas não conheço ninguém dO Cabo Frio e nem dO Rio Branco (Só o barão rs) Até mais!


----------



## Outsider

Nem todos os topónimos requerem artigo, embora isso seja em geral verdade para os que têm nome português.

Uma mini-regra útil para *Cheshire* é que os topónimos começados por "São", "Santo" ou "Santa" não são precedidos de artigo.


----------



## cheshire

Thanks! I learned also that "Portugal" is with no article, unlike "Brazil." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_grammar


----------



## Denis555

Some more on our topic: "An article or no article, that's the question", you can find here: 
http://www.brazilianportugues.com/index.php?idcanal=446


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Vanda said:


> Numa cidadezinha a apenas 23 km daqui as pessoas usam os nomes sem artigos: "na casa de Vanda" e algumas pessoas aqui na capital também usam essa forma, enquanto a maioria dirá: "na casa da Vanda".


23 km? Tão longe assim? Pois dentro da minha própria casa, havia uma facção que usava o artigo e outra que não. Isso porque na minha família é comum, pelo lado materno, o artigo, e pelo lado paterno, o contrário. Isso facilitou bastante a classificação dos parentes: havia os que levavam artigo, como um título de nobreza, e outros que eram privados dessa honra. Por exemplo: eu e minhas irmãs nos acostumamos a ir à casa *da* Leonora (prima pelo lado materno) e à casa *de* Roberto (primo pelo lado paterno). Seria um absurdo, uma verdadeira aberração, ir à casa *de* Lenora ou à casa *do* Roberto. É como se o mundo virasse de cabeça para baixo.


----------



## Denis555

Interessante o que você falou aí em cima, Dom Casmurro. Então na sua família é mais chique usar o artigo?
Já em Recife, eu diria que usar o artigo para nomes próprios dá uma idéia de maior familiaridade, logo é menos nobre, mais povão!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Denis555 said:


> Então na sua família é mais chique usar o artigo?


Não, não. Acho que o induzi a uma interpretação errada. Quando falei de "título de nobreza", quis fazer referência aos adendos que os nobres carregam antes do nome - Dom (meu caso), Sir, Lord e por aí vai. No caso, o adendo seria o próprio artigo. Brincadeira, claro. 
Por outro lado, acompanho você na percepção de que o artigo denota mais familiaridade e proximidade.


----------



## cheshire

Question (1)

I heard that names such as "Peter" and "Paul" don't take "o"
o Peter
o Paul​Is that true?

Question (2)

I heard you should omit "o" in "*O* seu Tanaka foi a cidade para compras." Is it true?

Question (3)
Brasil em sua grandeza...​I'd thought that "Brazil" requires "o" before it. "o Brazil."

Is the above sentence all right?


----------



## Vanda

cheshire said:


> Question (1)
> 
> I heard that names such as "Peter" and "Paul" don't take "o"o Peter
> o Paul​Is that true?
> 
> It depends on the situation. Example: O Peter chegou tarde ontem./ O Paul não virá hoje.
> 
> Question (2)
> 
> I heard you should omit "o" in "*O* seu Tanaka foi a cidade para compras." Is it true?
> 
> The same. Now it depends on the person. I'd say: O seu Tanaka foi à cidade...
> 
> Question (3)Brasil em sua grandeza...​I'd thought that "Brazil" requires "o" before it. "o Brazil."
> 
> The same, again:  O Brasil em sua grandeza/ O Brasil e sua cultura...
> 
> Is the above sentence all right?


----------



## Outsider

cheshire said:


> Question (1)
> 
> I heard that names such as "Peter" and "Paul" don't take "o"
> o Peter
> o Paul​Is that true?


In most cases, both possibilities are correct, but occur in different dialects or registers. However, if this "Peter" and this "Paul" are VIPs or literary characters (for example, if they were the apostle Peter and St. Paul), then the article should be omitted.



cheshire said:


> Question (2)
> 
> I heard you should omit "o" in "*O* seu Tanaka foi a cidade para compras." Is it true?


No, that's purely a matter of regional/personal preference.



cheshire said:


> Question (3)
> Brasil em sua grandeza...​I'd thought that "Brazil" requires "o" before it. "o Brazil."
> 
> Is the above sentence all right?


It is alright, but probably a literary turn of phrase.


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Quanto a mim, a resposta correcta é a primeira dada pela Vanda. Em poucas palavras, está lá tudo explicado.

Em + o Brasil = No Brasil
Em +    Portugal = Em Portugal
E assim por diante.

Um abraco a todos (o teclado onde escrevo nao tem cedilhas)


----------



## Josita

Hmmm interessante discussão ja havia reparado nisso mesmo,e eu digo que tenho mania de artiguismo às vezes  coisa de paulista também....
A Josita também usa o artigo


----------



## Alandria

Josita said:


> Hmmm interessante discussão ja havia reparado nisso mesmo,e eu digo que tenho mania de artiguismo às vezes  coisa de paulista também....
> A Josita também usa o artigo


 
Um dia desses ouvi num jornal da Band (emissora paulista) o jornalista anunciando uma reportagem tratando o repórter com o artigo.


----------



## Josita

Alandria said:


> Um dia desses ouvi num jornal da Band (emissora paulista) o jornalista anunciando uma reportagem tratando o repórter com o artigo.


 
É verdade,vai entender né  coisas de região mesmo


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Oi Alandria!

Pois é, mas esse caso penso que se justifica pela familiaridade que o jornalista (e os ouvintes) tem com o repórter. É diferente da regra que se aplica aos nomes de países. Um abraco,


----------



## Du_sud

Olá!

Alguém saberia me dizer o que determina, em português, o fato de vários nomes de países levarem artigo definido e outros não?
Parece-me que isso também difere entre brasileiros e portugueses.

Por que dizemos o Brasil, o México, a Jamaica, a Alemanha, etc, e Portugal, Israel, Cuba, Malta, etc ?

Grato.


----------



## spielenschach

Não sei se haverá qualquer regra que determine tal grafia. É talvez apenas um hábito adquirido prevalecendo o do maior número. Terão de memorizar-se.


----------



## Outsider

Du_sud said:


> Alguém saberia me dizer o que determina, em português, o fato de vários nomes de países levarem artigo definido e outros não?


O costume. 



Du_sud said:


> Parece-me que isso também difere entre brasileiros e portugueses.


Um pouco, por exemplo "a África" (Brasil) perante "África" (Portugal).


----------



## andlima

Alandria said:


> O curioso é que os *cearenses* (- o sul do estado), piauienses e maranhenses costumam usar o artigo, mesmo sendo nordestinos. Estranho, não?



Não acho tão estranho, Alandria. A colonização do norte do nordeste foi bem diferente da do leste, de modo que existem algumas diferenças culturais significativas. O sotaque também é bem diferente: nos três estados (MA, PI, CE) ocorre o chiado do "ti"; nos dois mais próximos da região Norte (MA e PI) se percebe a pronúncia do "nh" como o /ɲ/ do AFI.

--



Dom Casmurro said:


> Por exemplo: eu e minhas irmãs nos acostumamos a ir à casa *da* Leonora (prima pelo lado materno) e à casa *de* Roberto (primo pelo lado paterno). Seria um absurdo, uma verdadeira aberração, ir à casa *de* Lenora ou à casa *do* Roberto. É como se o mundo virasse de cabeça para baixo.



Já percebi esse fenômeno de se associar o uso do artigo ao "contexto" da pessoa em questão. Minha mãe, que é de Pernambuco e mora no Ceará, faz essa mesma distinção entre as amigas de Fortaleza (com artigo) e os parentes de Garanhuns (sem artigo). Um amigo meu de Salvador que estudava em Campinas fazia diferença entre os amigos da faculdade e suas irmãs baianas. Isso é possível inclusive na mesma frase: "Juliana disse que o Renato não está em casa".


----------



## ru_disa

Hello!

I have a doubt: can I translate the sentence "You must be Anna" into "Tu deves ser Ana" or am I forced to use the definite article in this case ("Tu deves ser _a_ Ana")?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mnajan

ru_disa said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a doubt: can I translate the sentence "You must be Anna" into "Tu deves ser Ana" or am I forced to use the definite article in this case ("Tu deves ser _a_ Ana")?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



There are 2 situations:
1)"You must be Anna" = "Tú deves ser Anna" (European Portuguese)
Like "Probably, you're called Anna"

2)"You must be the Anna" = "Tú deves ser a Anna" (European Portuguese)
Like "Probably, you're the Anna (that exists in the context)"


----------



## Vanda

Just a detail: tu has no diacrit accent.


----------



## Ricardoreis

I *think* (I'm not sure, natives please correct me) that the definite article is only used indirectly, i.e. when you are discussing a person, but not talking to them directly.


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, that depends on the context. In Ru's example you can figure out someone trying to identify someone he has been told about.


----------



## Frajola

mnajan said:


> There are 2 situations:
> 1)"You must be Anna" = "Tú deves ser Anna" (European Portuguese)
> Like "Probably, you're called Anna"
> 
> 2)"You must be the Anna" = "Tú deves ser a Anna" (European Portuguese)
> Like "Probably, you're the Anna (that exists in the context)"


 
In some parts of Brazil, the article almost always goes in front of the name. At least in spoken language.

In the examples above, in São Paulo, for example, people are likely to say "Você deve ser a Ana" in cases # 1 and 2.

I don't know what you guys think, but my advice to learners of Portuguese is not to fret too much over whether to use an article before names if you don't feel too sure. 

People will get you just as fine either way, and in some cases, as in Brazil, this is even a negligible issue, I'd say.


----------



## ru_disa

Yes, what Vanda said is absolutely correct. Can I omit the definite article in this context?


----------



## Ricardoreis

Yeah, that translates neatly though from "You must be THE Anna"

I meant for example if you were calling someone, or inserting their name in speech.

Hiyah, Anna, what do you think?

_Oi, Anna, o que é que acha_? Rather than _Oi, a Anna, o que é que acha_?

But _O que é que acha a Anna?


_


----------



## Frajola

Ricardoreis said:


> Yeah, that translates neatly though from "You must be THE Anna"
> 
> I meant for example if you were calling someone, or inserting their name in speech.
> 
> Hiyah, Anna, what do you think?
> 
> _Oi, Anna, o que é que acha_? Rather than _Oi, a Anna, o que é que acha_?
> 
> But _O que é que acha a Anna?_


 

Good point, Ricardo.

Note that in your example that I redded above, Anna is used as a vocative, therefore whether to use article or not does not apply.

As for the line that I greeened above, you are absolutely right. You CAN use the article, at least in Braz Port, and that would be optional in colloquial (or spoken, or what have you) language.

Just one thing: I for one would use pronoun 'você' before the verb 'acha' in the line I redded above. For clarification, I think, as the conjugation 'acha' may refer to either 'você', 'ele/ela' -- or even 'a gente'.


----------



## ru_disa

So, is it still correct if I say "Tu deves ser Ana" if I am referring to someone I heard talking about before?


----------



## Outsider

It sounds off to me. I would always use the article in that particular kind of sentence. At least in Portugal.


----------



## Encolpius

is there any other city using definite article? There's no other city in my textbook. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Benvindo

Hi. In Brazil people sometimes refer to the cities of Recife (state of Pernambuco) and Crato (Ceará) as o Recife and o Crato, respectively. And Rio de Janeiro is, of course, o Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## olivinha

Hi, Encolpius.
I think your confusion might come from the fact that in Spanish the name of this city is Oporto (English accepts both Oporto and Porto) but in Portuguese the name is Porto. 
I am sure there are specific grammatical rules regarding geographical proper names and definite articles (and probably with thousands of exceptions). Mostly it is something arbitrary: some take articles others don't.


----------



## Encolpius

olivinha said:


> Hi, Encolpius.
> I think your confusion might come from the fact that in Spanish the name of this city is Oporto (English accepts both Oporto and Porto) but in Portuguese the name is Porto.
> I am sure there are specific grammatical rules regarding geographical proper names and definite articles (and probably with thousands of exceptions). Mostly it is something arbitrary: some take articles others don't.


 
No, no. There was no confusion. Anyway in my native language its Porto as well. But one says. 
A Maria é *de Lisboa*. Eu sou *de Praga*. 
Eles são *do Porto*. O José é *do Rio*. 
And I wanted to know if there are anz other cities when one uses: *de - do*. 
I hope you understood now.


----------



## Vanda

AS you can see we have a monstrous discussion on article usage and proper names: people and places, above. 
If you have the patience to read everything, dive on!


----------



## olivinha

Ok, Encolpius, I'm sorry I misunderstood you but this assigning articles to geographical names (not only cities, but countries too, to give one example) seems arbitrary to me. For example.
Sou _do_ Rio de Janeiro mas passo as férias _em_ Rio das Ostras. (Rio preceeded by article but no article for Rio das Ostras)
Sou _do_ Brasil e elaé _de_ Portugal. (countries)


----------



## Encolpius

olivinha said:


> Ok, Encolpius, I'm sorry I misunderstood you but this assigning articles to geographical names (not only cities, but countries too, to give one example) seems arbitrary to me. For example.
> Sou _do_ Rio de Janeiro mas passo as férias _em_ Rio das Ostras. (Rio preceeded by article but no article for Rio das Ostras)
> Sou _do_ Brasil e elaé _de_ Portugal. (countries)


 
There is some information about country names and articles in my textbook, but nothing about cities, I wanted to ask exclusively about cities. But now it seems the only cities are Porto & Rio. Otherwise native speakers would remember more words immediately.


----------



## Outsider

With cities, my impression is that you add the article when their name exists also as a common noun. For instance:

_o Porto_ (city) & _o porto_ (the port/harbor)
_o Rio_ [_de Janeiro_] (city) & _o rio_ (the river)
etc.

Still, I can't think of many examples like this, and others seem to break the pattern:

_o castelo_ (the castle), but _Castelo Branco_
_a vila_ (the town), but _Vila Real_


----------



## Encolpius

Outsider said:


> With cities, my impression is that you add the article *when their name exists also as a common noun*. For instance:


 
Thank you. I think that's a very satisfactory answer & an interesting observation.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> With cities, my impression is that you add the article when their name exists also as a common noun. For instance:
> 
> _o Porto_ (city) & _o porto_ (the port/harbor)
> _o Rio_ [_de Janeiro_] (city) & _o rio_ (the river)
> etc.
> 
> Still, I can't think of many examples like this, and others seem to break the pattern:
> 
> _o castelo_ (the castle), but _Castelo Branco_
> _a vila_ (the town), but _Vila Real_


 
But as I pointed out in my post 82, Rio das Ostras also breaks the pattern:
Sou _do_ Rio de Janeiro mas passo férias _em_ Rio das Ostras.


----------



## Encolpius

olivinha said:


> But as I pointed out in my post 82, Rio das Ostras also breaks the pattern:
> Sou _do_ Rio de Janeiro mas passo férias _em_ Rio das Ostras.


 
Yes, but I think there's very little chance anyone will use em Rio das Ostras living overseas. As I checked in the net, it's a smaller city. I thought about bigger cities well-known by most people. But OK, there are some exceptions and so the problem is even more exciting.


----------



## olivinha

Hi, again. 
There are more than _some_ exceptions. Here are just a few collected from the web.
O verão iniciou-se *em* *Rio das Vacas*, no estabelecimento comercial ...
hoje, *em* *Rio das Vacas*, a famosa terra onde se situa a bela mercearia da *...*

Restaurantes *em* *Rio D'Una* e região. Utilize nosso portal para buscar restaurantes na cidade de Rio D'Una-SC.

Quem ainda não se vacinou contra a Rubéola *em Rio do Sul* tem até o dia 12 de setembro para procurar um dos postos de saúde nos bairros ou a Policlínica. *...*

Guia completo de imobiliárias *em Rio dos* *Bois* - TO. Portal com conteúdo dinâmico e atualizado pelas próprias imobiliárias *em Rio dos* *Bois* que vendem e *...*

Site com hotéis, pousadas, flats e resorts do Brasil. Escolha aqui opções *em Rio dos* *Cedros.* 

*Em Rio dos Patos*, porém, o movimento das rodas de farinha há tempos cessou. Os alimentos e itens básicos são comprados de comerciantes que percorrem essas *...*

Motociclistas promovem encontro *em Rio das Flores*.


----------



## Encolpius

And I found some other cities. 

Sou do Recife. 
Sou do Funchal. 
Sou do Cairo.
Sou da Haia.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal, com o artigo feminino há vários, com o masculino é que há poucos.


----------



## olivinha

Encolpius said:


> And I found some other cities.
> 
> Sou do Recife.
> Sou do Funchal.
> Sou do Cairo.
> Sou da Haia.


 
As you can see, it's hard to come up with an encompassing rule, without thousands of exceptions. 
I've just remember that there is a pretty important city in Brazil, Porto Alegre (capital of Rio Grande do Sul) which, unlike the Portuguese city of Porto, is never preceeded by the definite article. So, one would say: 
_Sou de Porto Alegre._

By the way, as far as _Recife_, the article is optinal there:
a) _Sou d*e* Recife._
b)_ Sou d*o* Recife._
And I daresay option (a) is more common than (b).

Cheers.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you so much. I thought there would be only 5-10 exceptions but I checked the net and there are really many exceptions, so one just needs to learn when to use the definite article.


----------



## Denis555

olivinha said:


> Recife[/i], the article is optinal there:
> a) _Sou d*e* Recife._
> b)_ Sou d*o* Recife._
> And I daresay option (a) is more common than (b).
> 
> Cheers.


 
Being from Recife, I must say that you're absolutely... right!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Encolpius said:


> And I found some other cities.
> 
> Sou do Recife.
> Sou do Funchal.
> Sou do Cairo.
> Sou da Haia.


The last two examples show that Portuguese is not alone when it comes to articles attached to city names. They say *le* Caire and *la* Haye in French, and *the* Hague in English.


----------



## Alandria

Para lembrar, Treze Tílias - SC não leva artigo antes.


----------



## Macunaíma

A colocação de artigos antes de nomes de cidades no Brasil é mais comum no nordeste, onde, na prática, eles colocam artigos até onde as 'regras' nem suspeitam: do Alagoas, do Sergipe, do Maceió, etc. No sudeste e sul não se usam os artigos antes de nomes de cidades; a única exceção entre as cidades brasileiras é, como já se disse, o Rio de Janeiro. Cidades cujo artigo são 'opcionais', como Recife e Crato, vêm sempre sem artigo na grande mídia, que reflete os usos lingüísticos do sudeste do país, daí parecerem ter se tornado predominantes. Gilberto Freyre, sociólogo pernambucano, escreveu um opúsculo certa vez chamado *O Recife, sim! Recife, não!* que parte desse pormenor lingüístico para tratar de temas relacionados à identidade da cidade de Recife.


Engraçado é que, quando se trata de nomes de pessoas, a regra é invertida: no nordeste não se usam artigos e no sul/sudeste nós usamos...


----------



## andlima

Macunaíma said:


> Engraçado é que, quando se trata de nomes de pessoas, a regra é invertida: *no nordeste não se usam artigos* e no sul/sudeste nós usamos...



Opa, mais ou menos... :c) Existem cidades no Ceará, como é o caso de Fortaleza, onde se usam artigos. Acredito que no Piauí e no Maranhão também (alguém confirma?).


----------



## Ipanema*

Achava que era no Portugal, como no Brasil ou na Espanha. Nunca vi "em" España ou "em" Brasil...Vou ter que dar uma olhada nessas proposiçoes. Obrigada!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil
Em Portugal
Na Argentina
Na Espanha
Em São Paulo
Em Santos
No Rio
No Recife
Em Lisboa
No Porto

Não sei se existe uma regra definida, mas esta é uma das maiores dificuldades para um estrangeiro no português.


----------



## Ipanema*

Nossa! é verdade..eu falaria em Sao Paulo e nao no Sao paulo, mas nem sei porque..vou ver se consego achar a regra..em caso de que exista  ;-)


----------



## marta12

> And I found some other cities.
> 
> Sou do Recife.
> Sou do Funchal.
> Sou do Cairo.
> Sou d*e* Haia.



Pelo menos em Portugal.


----------



## Carfer

> Sou d*e* Haia.


 
Eu diria Sou d*a* Haia.


----------



## marta12

D*a* Haia? Nunca ouvi dizer Carfer.
A verdade é que também nunca ouvi a expressão

Segundo esse critério, também díriamos: da França, da Espanha?
Eu nunca o digo.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> D*a* Haia? Nunca ouvi dizer Carfer.
> A verdade é que também nunca ouvi a expressão
> 
> Segundo esse critério, também díriamos: da França, da Espanha?
> Eu nunca o digo.


 
Eu uso artigo com '_Espanha_' e _'França_'. Nem sempre, mas uso.
Quanto à (a) '_Haia'_: o nosso confrade jazyk fez-me há pedaço o favor de me remeter uma pesquisa na imprensa portuguesa e brasileira da qual resulta que a omissão do artigo é a variante mais corrente. Eu tinha a ideia contrária. Suspeito que o porquê seja o enviesamento que me dá a profissão. Na maioria dos textos com que lido em que a cidade vem referida (tratados, convenções e acordos internacionais de diversos tipos) '_Haia_' tem sempre artigo, _'a Haia_'. Desconfio que o nome oficial da cidade em português tem mesmo artigo (os redactores desse tipo de textos, habitualmente diplomatas, são muitissimo formalistas e observam ao milímetro as convenções nessa matéria), mas que, por uma questão de eufonia, a maioria das pessoas prefere omiti-lo na linguagem corrente. Repare até que, se '_Haia_' não tiver artigo, o português será a única língua europeia ocidental que o omite.
Veja:
espanhol : _'La Haya'_
francês : _'La Haye'_
inglês : _'The Hague'_
alemão : _'Den Haag'_
holandês : _'Den Haag'_
italiano : _'L'Aia'_ 
Só lá pelo leste da Europa deixam cair o artigo (com a pesada excepção dos russos, creio eu). O português só teria assim o romeno como companhia entre as línguas românicas. Bem sei que isso não é argumento, porque o português tem, evidentemente, a liberdade de seguir uma regra diferente. Mais peso tem, para mim, a documentação oficial. Bem... a verdade é que estou crente em que continuarei a confrontar-me com o nome da cidade com artigo. Do meu particular ângulo de visão, julgo que estou condenado a ler e a escrever _'a Haia_'. Repare em http://www.google.pt/search?sourcei...1T4GUEA_pt-PTPT402PT402&q="Convenção+da+Haia" que, aliás, suscita uma observação curiosa: há muitas mais entradas 'Convenção _de Haia'_ do que _'Convenção da Haia'_. No entanto, se examinar a lista com mais detalhe, verificará que o Google amalgama as duas em _'Convenção de Haia'_ e que, nesta variante, todas as entradas (que eu tivesse visto, evidentemente, que são demasiadas) provenientes de sites oficiais, portugueses ou brasileiros, põem _'Convenção da Haia'._ As demais provêm da imprensa.


----------



## marta12

Obrigado Carfer!

E eu que estou sempre a emendar o meu filho mais novo quando ele diz _da França_, ou _da Espanha_


----------



## Johannes

Parece que os portugueses usam *a* Haia e os brasileiros somente Haia.
A embaixada brasileira nos Países Baixos também se refere a “Haia” sem o artigo: http://www.brazilianembassy.nl/

Em Holandês :"´s Gravenhage" é abreviada para Den Haag que é The Hague em inglês.


----------



## Audie

Macunaíma said:


> A colocação de artigos antes de nomes de cidades no Brasil é mais comum no nordeste, onde, na prática, eles colocam artigos até onde as 'regras' nem suspeitam: do Alagoas, do Sergipe, do Maceió, etc. No sudeste e sul não se usam os artigos antes de nomes de cidades; a única exceção entre as cidades brasileiras é, como já se disse, o Rio de Janeiro. Cidades cujo artigo são 'opcionais', como Recife e Crato, vêm sempre sem artigo na grande mídia, que reflete os usos lingüísticos do sudeste do país, daí parecerem ter se tornado predominantes. Gilberto Freyre, sociólogo pernambucano, escreveu um opúsculo certa vez chamado *O Recife, sim! Recife, não!* que parte desse pormenor lingüístico para tratar de temas relacionados à identidade da cidade de Recife.
> 
> 
> Engraçado é que, quando se trata de nomes de pessoas, a regra é invertida: no nordeste não se usam artigos e no sul/sudeste nós usamos...


No Recife, como já foi bastante falado, a tradição é usar o artigo. Mas  parece que a TV e a internet, onde impera o uso do Sudeste, têm  contaminado os recifenses.
Agora, juro que não sabia que havia nordestino que punha o artigo antes de Alagoas, Sergipe e Maceió (capital de Alagoas). Por aqui smpre ouvi '_de Alagoas', 'de Sergipe e 'de Maceió'_. Dizer '_do Alagoas'_ e '_do Maceió_', pra mim, é esquisitíssimo. Já vi muito '_das Alagoas', 'das Minas Gerais'_, mas pensava que era uso sulista ou antigo.


----------



## Fericire

"Vou ao Recife" parece que o falante vai a um recife, não à cidade de Recife.
Por aqui só se diria «Vou a Recife», assim como "Vou a Maceió", "Vou a Alagoas".
"Das Minas Gerais" e "Das Alagoas" dá a mesma sensação de "ir ao Recife", parecendo que o falante vai a/tem algo de minas/alagoas quaisquer.


----------



## Denis555

Carfer said:


> o português será a única língua europeia ocidental que o omite.
> Veja:
> espanhol : _'La Haya'_
> francês : _'La Haye'_
> inglês : _'The Hague'_
> alemão : _'Den Haag'_
> holandês : _'Den Haag'_
> italiano : _'L'Aia'_
> Só lá pelo leste da Europa deixam cair o artigo (com a pesada excepção dos russos, creio eu). O português só teria assim o romeno como companhia entre as línguas românicas.



Os russos não só deixam cair o artigo com Haia, na verdade, eles deixam cair o artigo em todas as palavras! Em russo não há artigos.

As línguas eslavas (Rússia, Polônia, República Tcheca, Búlgaria, Eslováquia, Eslovênia, Croácia, Bielorrússia, Ucrânia, Montenegro, Macedônia, Sérvia e _Bósnia e Herzegovina_) não usam artigos para qualquer palavra (com exceção do búlgaro e macedônio, mas não o usam com Haia) 

Também usam só a palavra "Haia" sem artigo, nos países escandinavos (Suécia, Dinamarca, Islândia, Noruega), Finlândia, países bálticos (Letônia, Estônia, Lituânia) e Hungria.

Logo, poderíamos dizer que se o Português não usa o artigo com "Haia", então ele faz parte da "regra" e não da "exceção" nas línguas europeias...


----------



## mglenadel

Resumindo a ópera: na língua portuguesa não há regra que determine em que casos se usa artigo, nem o gênero do artigo que porventura venha a ser usado. Há usos convencionais, que variam de acordo com a região do falante. 

Resumindo o resumo: pergunte caso a caso. 

"Brasil", em português é sempre "o": "vou voltar para *o* Brasil", "eu moro *no* Brasil", "a bandeira *do* Brasil".


----------



## Carfer

Denis555 said:


> Os russos não só deixam cair o artigo com Haia, na verdade, eles deixam cair o artigo em todas as palavras! Em russo não há artigos.
> 
> ...
> Logo, poderíamos dizer que se o Português não usa o artigo com "Haia", então ele faz parte da "regra" e não da "exceção" nas línguas europeias...


 
Não fazia a mínima ideia, não sei nada de russo. Deduzi, precipitadamente, que '*Га' *em '_Гаа́га'_ deveria ser o correspondente a '_Den_' no original _'Den Haag', _e agora percebo que os russos fizeram com o nome holandês o mesmo que os ingleses fizeram com _'o Porto_'_ (Oporto)_.
Quanto à excepção eu referia-me às línguas europeias ocidentais, embora tivesse mencionado o alemão, que já não é, geograficamente, propriamente ocidental.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Carfer said:


> Só lá pelo leste da Europa deixam cair o artigo (com a pesada excepção dos russos, creio eu).


Os russos não usamos os artigos com os nomes das cidades porque a língua russa não os tem. Somente os usamos com alguns apelidos.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Carfer said:


> Não fazia a mínima ideia, não sei nada de russo. Deduzi, precipitadamente, que '*Га' *em '_Гаа́га'_ deveria ser o correspondente a '_Den_' no original _'Den Haag', _e agora percebo que os russos fizeram com o nome holandês o mesmo que os ingleses fizeram com _'o Porto_'_ (Oporto)_.
> Quanto à excepção eu referia-me às línguas europeias ocidentais, embora tivesse mencionado o alemão, que já não é, geograficamente, propriamente ocidental.



Não, é que historicamente convertemos a H (que não é muda em holandês nem em alemão) em G. Além disso, conservámos a A dobre e deixámos caír o artigo.


----------



## Istriano

No Brasil não se usa o artigo com nomes de cidades que contêm a palavra Rio* como o primeiro componente do nome:

Em Rio Claro (cidades em SP, RJ)
De Rio Doce (MG)
Para Rio Preto (MG).   

No entanto, se a palavra Rio não aparece no início, o artigo é usado:

Em São José do Rio Claro (MT)
De Aparecida do Rio Doce (GO).
Para Dores do Rio Preto (ES).  

---
*RJ é uma exceção à regra.


----------



## Audie

Fericire said:


> "Vou ao Recife" parece que o falante vai a um recife, não à cidade de Recife.
> Por aqui só se diria «Vou a Recife», assim como "Vou a Maceió", "Vou a Alagoas".
> "Das Minas Gerais" e "Das Alagoas" dá a mesma sensação de "ir ao Recife", parecendo que o falante vai a/tem algo de minas/alagoas quaisquer.


A mesma sensação eu tenho quando se diz(ia?) '_vou ao Rio Grande_'.


----------



## Istriano

Acho que em Portugal (e nos paises africanos) gostam de usar o artigo: _na Figueira da Foz, da Ilha do Sal, pela Praia, na Ilha do Maio_, _do Porto Santo_
No Brasil...o artigo está caindo em desuso (agora se diz só _Em Minas Gerais, em Porto Alegre, em Porto Seguro)_...Mesmo assim, uns topônimos conseguem resistir (_Na cidade do Rio de Janeiro, No estado do Rio, Na Bahia..._)

*Porto *fica no Piauí. http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porto_%28Piau%C3%AD%29 
*O Porto* fica em Portugal.


----------



## englishmania

Depende...

Vou a Lisboa.
Vou a Castelo Branco.
Vou a Bragança.
Vou a Viana do Castelo.
Vou a Braga.
Vou a Portimão.
Vou a Faro.
Vou a Setúbal.
Vou a Sintra.
Vou a Sesimbra.
Vou a Aveiro.
Vou a Évora.
(e mais...)
Tudo sem artigo.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Acho que em Portugal (e nos paises africanos) gostam de usar o artigo: _na Figueira da Foz, da Ilha do Sal, pela Praia, na Ilha do Maio_, _do Porto Santo_
> No Brasil...o artigo está caindo em desuso (agora se diz só _Em Minas Gerais, em Porto Alegre, em Porto Seguro)_...Mesmo assim, uns topônimos conseguem resistir (_Na cidade do Rio de Janeiro, No estado do Rio, Na Bahia..._)
> 
> *Porto *fica no Piauí. http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porto_(Piauí)
> *O Porto* fica em Portugal.


Favor não transformar excepções em regras!  Em Portugal, o mais comum é não se usar artigo.
Vim de Lagos
Sou de Quarteira
Estive em Portalegre
Em Cuba estava a chover
Portimão fica no Algarve
Eles casaram em Castelo Branco
Tenho uma casa em Altura, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Audie

Uso do artigo com os nomes dos estados brasileiros (corrijam-me, por favor):

No Acre
No Amapá
No Amazonas
No Pará
No Maranhão
No Tocantins
No Piauí
No Ceará
No Rio Grande do Norte
Na Paraíba
Na Bahia
No Espírito Santo
No Rio de Janeiro
No Paraná
No Rio Grande do Sul

Em Roraima
Em Rondônia
Em Pernambuco
Em Alagoas
Em Sergipe 
Em Goiás
Em Minas Gerais
Em Mato Grosso
Em Mato Grosso do Sul 
Em São Paulo
Em Santa Catarina

Em Brasília 
No Distrito Federal


----------



## anaczz

Audierunt said:


> Uso do artigo com os nomes dos estados brasileiros (corrijam-me, por favor):
> No Acre
> No Amapá
> No Amazonas
> No Pará
> No Maranhão
> No Tocantins ou em Tocantins
> No Piauí
> No Ceará
> No Rio Grande do Norte
> Na Paraíba
> Na Bahia
> No Espírito Santo
> No Rio de Janeiro
> No Paraná
> No Rio Grande do Sul
> 
> Em Roraima
> Em Rondônia
> Em Pernambuco
> Em Alagoas
> Em Sergipe
> Em Goiás
> Em Minas Gerais
> Em Mato Grosso ou no Mato Grosso
> Em Mato Grosso do Sul ou no Mato Grosso do Sul
> Em São Paulo
> Em Santa Catarina
> Em Brasília
> No Distrito Federal


----------



## Istriano

Em/No Rio Grande do Sul/Norte.


 (Artigo mais usado no caso do RN).


----------



## Audie

Obrigada, Miss Marple 
No Tocantins ou em Tocantins > Curioso, jamais me referiria ao Tocantins sem o artigo. Fui "guglar" e vi uma tendência a *usar o artigo* pelo povo de lá. Mas, de qualquer forma, bom saber.

Em Mato Grosso ou no Mato Grosso > Eu uso mais '_em Mato Grosso'_
Em Mato Grosso do Sul ou no Mato Grosso do Sul > Talvez por influência do RS, teimo em pôr o artigo. Mas parece que esse é um dos nove ou dez estados cujos nomes repelem o artigo. Vi aqui e aqui. Além disso, os matogrossenses, os do sul incluídos, parece que preferem *sem* o artigo.



Istriano said:


> Em/No Rio Grande do Sul/Norte.
> (Artigo mais usado no caso do RN).


Isso também me surpreendeu! Jamais ouvi '_em Rio Grande do Sul_/_Norte_' 

Mas obrigada também, Istri. Só assim a gente sabe.


Vandinha, só agora vi que já existe um fio sobre artigos e estados brasileiros. Sorry! Mas já que o de lá está bem robusto, você pode apagar, se quiser, esse pequeno desvio que fiz neste aqui (claro, só os meus posts). Sorry de novo


----------



## anaczz

Audierunt said:


> Isso também me surpreendeu!(isso é cara de espanto!) Jamais ouvi '_em Rio Grande do Sul_/_Norte_'
> Mas obrigada também, Istri. Só assim a gente sabe.


Nem eu!


----------



## Istriano

Pois é 

http://www.google.com/search?q=%22em+rio+grande+do+sul%22&hl=es&num=10&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=images#sclient=psy&hl=es&lr=&source=hp&q=%22sou+de+rio+grande+do+sul%22+&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=ff737a03193f906d&biw=1680&bih=949


----------



## notgrandiloquent

Olá a todos,

Em português costuma-se dizer 'no Brasil, na Bélgica,...' com a excepção famosa do 'em Portugal'.
A minha pergunta se há outros países com a construção de 'em', ou seja, se existem outras excepções.

Muito obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Há: _'em Moçambique', 'em Angola', 'em Cabo Verde', 'em São Tomé e Príncipe', 'em Timor', 'em Macau', 'em Malta', 'em Andorra', 'em Barbados', 'em Belize', 'em Cuba', _ _'em Israel', 'em Madagáscar', 'em Marrocos', 'em Santa Lúcia', 'em São Cristóvão e Nevis', 'em São Vicente e Granadinas', 'em Trindade e Tobago', 'em Samoa', 'em São Marino', 'em Singapura', 'em Taiwan' _(que, contudo, leva artigo no nome português tradicional_ 'a Formosa'_).Nalguns casos, julgo que mais raros, poderá encontrar o nome de algum destes países com artigo. 
Outros admitem a forma com artigo e sem artigo: '_em/na França/ Itália/ Inglaterra/ Espanha', __'em/__no Chipre__'.
_O uso brasileiro pode diferir do português que transcrevi.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Há: _'em Moçambique', 'em Angola', 'em Cabo Verde', 'em São Tomé e Príncipe', 'em Timor', 'em Macau', 'em Malta', 'em Andorra', 'em Barbados', 'em Belize', 'em Cuba', _ _'em Israel', 'em Madagáscar', 'em Marrocos', 'em Santa Lúcia', 'em São Cristóvão e Nevis', 'em São Vicente e Granadinas', 'em Trindade e Tobago', 'em Samoa', 'em São Marino', 'em Singapura', 'em Taiwan' _(que, contudo, leva artigo no nome português tradicional_ 'a Formosa'_).Nalguns casos, julgo que mais raros, poderá encontrar o nome de algum destes países com artigo.
> Outros admitem a forma com artigo e sem artigo: '_em/na França/ Itália/ Inglaterra/ Espanha', __'em/__no Chipre__'.
> _O uso brasileiro pode diferir do português que transcrevi.



No Brasil, creio ser igual aos casos relatados acima, entretanto, para os países europeus citados, há preferência pelo uso do artigo.

As diferenças estão nos nomes de alguns países. Aqui escrevemos Cingapura (grafia tradicional portuguesa), apesar de Singapura estar se tornando mais comum ultimamente; também parece ser mais comum Madagascar (oxítona). No caso de Trinidad-Tobago ou Trinidad e Tobago, acredito que o uso de "Trinidad" seja para evitar-se confusão com a ilha de/da _Trindade_, que fica no litoral brasileiro e pertence ao estado do Espírito Santo.


----------



## Alandria

Em TREZE TÍLIAS. Catarinenses,me confirmem se estou certa...



> Outros admitem a forma com artigo e sem artigo: '_em/na França/ Itália/ Inglaterra/ Espanha', 'em/no Chipre'._



No Brasil, jamais vi escrita a forma sem o artiGo desses países. Toda vez que eu vejo sem o artigo, tenho a certeza de que foi escrito por um português.
E vocês dizem, inclusive, EM ÁFRICA em vez de Na ÁFRICA.


----------



## Carfer

Alandria said:


> E vocês dizem, inclusive, EM ÁFRICA em vez de Na ÁFRICA.



Exactamente, mas é o único continente com o qual isso acontece.


----------



## Guigo

Alandria said:


> Em TREZE TÍLIAS. Catarinenses,me confirmem se estou certa...



No Brasil, as cidades são _neutras _(em), salvo umas poucas exceções: Rio de Janeiro, Recife, Serra.


----------



## xiskxisk

Há países e cidades que podem levar pronome pessoal e outros não.

Portugal é um país da Europa. 
O Portugal é um país da Europa. 
Brasil é um país da América. 
O Brasil é um país da América. 

Portanto, sendo que "no" = "em o":
Eu vivo em o Brasil -> Eu vivo no Brasil.
Eu vivo em Portugal.


----------



## thejazzman

Olá. Estou a querer saber quando é que se usa o artigo definido 'o' antes do nome de uma língua, porque eu já ouvi falarem muitas vezes com e sem, só que ainda não pude descobrir a regra que governa o uso. 

Exemplos:

"do português" e "de português"
"do espanhol" e "de espanhol"

"o português" e "português"
"o francês" e "francês"

Se vocês puderem fornecer alguns exemplos que usem as duas possibilidades (sem e com artigo definido) e explicarem por que escolheram o que escolheram, agradeço-lhes muito. 


Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Juntei sua pergunta a uma longa discussão sobre o assunto. Veja acima.


----------



## Carfer

thejazzman said:


> Olá. Estou a querer saber quando é que se usa o artigo definido 'o' antes do nome de uma língua, porque eu já ouvi falarem muitas vezes com e sem, só que ainda não pude descobrir a regra que governa o uso.
> 
> Exemplos:
> 
> "do português" e "de português"
> "do espanhol" e "de espanhol"
> 
> "o português" e "português"
> "o francês" e "francês"
> 
> Se vocês puderem fornecer alguns exemplos que usem as duas possibilidades (sem e com artigo definido) e explicarem por que escolheram o que escolheram, agradeço-lhes muito.
> 
> 
> Obrigado.



O artigo definido usa-se sempre quando se quer referir especificamente ao idioma, à língua, como entidade: _'o português_' (isto é, a língua portuguesa), '_o francês', 'o inglês', 'o espanhol', 'o italiano_', '_o inglês americano_'. Da mesma maneira dirá _'os sons do português' _(os sons da língua portuguesa) e por aí adiante. Contudo, o artigo costuma ser omitido em frases como '_Como se diz em francês/em inglês, etc. ...?_', '_estudei inglês/ espanhol/etc._'


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Carfer said:


> O artigo definido usa-se sempre quando se quer referir especificamente ao idioma, à língua [...] Contudo, o artigo costuma ser omitido em frases como '_Como se diz em francês/em inglês, etc. ...?_', '_estudei inglês/ espanhol/etc._'


Por que costumamos omitir o artigo nessas frases?

E nesta também:

"Disse-nos Jeremildo em bom português que o bom português ajudara um brasileiro sem braços nem pernas a atravessar o rio a nado"?

Mas não nessa:

"Um dos franceses, ao solicitar ajuda gramatical a um dos tailandeses presentes, discursou num tailandês de fazer inveja a qualquer americano monolíngue"?

Deve haver uma explicação, um fato diante do qual os compêndios gramaticais ainda não ousaram expor-se por tímidos ou contra o qual acharam por bem não tecerem sólidos argumentos. Quem mo haveria de explicar?


----------



## guihenning

Todas as suas orações têm artigos, Márcio. Umas com artigo definido, outras indefinido. Note-se que sempre que houve uma especificação, o artigo definido estava lá, enquanto que o indefinido aparece ante generalizações ou não-especificações.

Ao dizer que 'o bom português' ajudaria «um» brasileiro, pode ser qualquer um de nós. Se dissesse «o brasileiro» o interlocutor saberia de quem se trata. Porém, como há uma expressão chavão «bom português» que se refere à língua, acho estranho que assim esteja escrito na sua oração, mas isso sou eu.
No segundo caso a mesma coisa. Note que se fosse especificar qualquer traço de um dos envolvidos, o artigo definido apareceria «_o mais alto dos franceses […]_»


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning, perdoe-me a falta de clareza, mas me referi ao artigo mencionado por Carfer, artigo esse empregado com línguas e idiomas.

Há alguma justificativa por trás desse emprego? Ou "Isso sempre foi assim e contra este fato não há argumentos"?


----------



## FloMar

Por que as cidades do Porto e do Rio vêm com artigo? Um aluno meu sugeriu que é porque são cidades que têm porto e me lembro de que em francês é justamente a regra por exemplo le Havre.


----------



## Alentugano

FloMar said:


> Por que as cidades do Porto e do Rio vêm com artigo? Um aluno meu sugeriu que é porque são cidades que têm porto e me lembro de que em francês é justamente a regra por exemplo le Havre.


A tendência geral é para não se usarem artigos. No entanto, há uma lista enorme de exceções, ou seja, você vai ter que memorizar quais as que têm artigo. A teoria de que as cidades que têm porto vêm com artigo não procede. Você tem, por exemplo, Porto Alegre, Portalegre, Porto de Mós, Porto de Galinhas, etc. que não se usam com artigo.


----------



## Carfer

Não diria que seja uma regra, porque são muitas as excepções, mas parece haver uma tendência para usar artigo com os topónimos que correspondem a um nome comum (porto, rio, ribeira, flor, guarda, laje, etc. 'o Porto', 'o Rio de Janeiro', 'a Ribeira de Pena', 'as Flores', 'a Figueira da Foz', 'a Guarda', 'as Lajes'). Acho que é natural e compreensível e não é exclusivo do português, mas, em última instância, é o uso, quase sempre secular, que dita se sim ou não levam artigo.

P.S. Cruzei-me com o Alentugano. Acho que, no fundo, não divergimos.


----------



## Vanda

Além do acima, mais discussões: 
Uso do artigo com nomes de estados, cidades


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar, a melhor explicação que tenho para lhe dar é que penso nos lugares e acrescento-lhes o devido artigo... depois existe um processo mental que me diz ao que soa. É natural, algo de um nativo.
Por exemplo:
*O*_ Porto é uma cidade bonita_. Soa-me muito bem.
*A*_ Lisboa é uma cidade bonita_. Fica horrível com o artigo, mas não sei explicar porquê.

_*A* Venezuela fica na América do Sul.
*A* Angola fica em África._


----------



## FloMar

Podem me dizer se o artigo costuma ser utilizado com: Escócia, País de Gales, Grã-Bretanha e ÁÁfrica do Sul em português do Brasi?


----------



## guihenning

Sim, parece-me que sim. Eu utilizo o artigo definido com todos esses países que menciona.


----------

